
Ask HN: Reporting Hacker News UI Bugs - zunzun
I accidentally stumbled on what might be a HN shadow banning &quot;bug&quot;, where it is trivially easy to determine when individual comments have been shadow banned. What is the correct way to report this to HNews?
======
gus_massa
You can create a second account and enable "show dead" in it's profile, to see
all the live and dead comments. So the ban is easy to notice if you are
looking.

(Also, there are some false positives from time to time, so you can "vouch"
the dead comments, and with enough vouches they revive.)

------
mtmail
There is a 'contact' link in page footer, basically email hn@ycombinator.com

